# woodchuck problems



## great hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a shed in my back yard that I noticed something living under a couple of years ago. This year I got sick of it and set a conibear trap, living in the city I figured this to be the best way. I got 2 woodchucks and a opposum in about 2 weeks, but the hole is opened up again. Is there anything to keep them away or just keep trapping?


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

If you live in the city be careful you could catch something you don't want to catch. Read posts on proposed DNR changes foot fold might be a better idea.

Dale


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Toss some moth balls and fabrezz fabic sheets in the hole see if that stops them I was told by one old guy ( well older then me any ways) to take a leak on the opening human urine or predators sent thing


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

Dump a wheel borrow full of quick crete?


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

i agree with black and doubt. you want to use the foot holds in case you snag a cat. also, if we humans think mothballs smell strong, just think of what a box would smell like to an animal!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I wonder if the gentleman that posted a couple sections above who wants a place to hunt would like to wait for a chuck??


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

If you want to use a foothold use a 1 1/2 padded jaw trap with 1 to1 1/2 pounds of pan pressure. You will miss some animals but you should miss cats and if you do catch one in a padded jaw trap it should be ok. Just be careful releasing it a lot of claws and teeth. If you do not have a 1 1/2 padded jaw trap the mothballs would be cheaper.

Dale


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Keep trapping them till they are gone. Keep the trap back in under the shed and don't use any bait. Once they are gone get some fencing and and burry 16" in the ground around the shed and fasten the top of the fencing to the shed. This will prevent any re-entry.


----------

